# Reparacion UPS APC "RT 3000"



## HERNAAAN (May 9, 2013)

Hola amigos aficionados de la electronica, alguno de ustedes ha reparado uno de estos bichos?
La causa por la que pregunto es que:

 me llego una al taller que tiene el inverter en corto, este posee 4 igbt en corto, y un fast recovery diodo de alta potencia (1200V 18A) consulte por precios de estos, y en promedio aproximado me sale cada uno de los componentes $150  (soy de Rosario, Sta Fe, Argentina) y los que se consiguen no son los originales, son reemplazos , consulto esto por que entre todos los componentes se me irian aprox $750 y no quiero que exploten nuevamente 

Si alguien ha reparado alguna que me pueda dar un consejo antes de comprar todo, Lo agradeceria infinitamente! 



PD: los nº de parte de los tr son: gp20b60pd ; hfa30pa60c ; g4pf50wd.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2013)

Tendrías que analizar por que se quemó 

Por otro lado un 3000 cuesta entre 7 y 9 mil pesos , así que un 10 % no sería significativo ¿no?


----------



## HERNAAAN (May 9, 2013)

si pero a los repuestos, si no funcionan, no se los puedo cobrar al cliente por otra parte es cierto, el bicho ese sale un monto totalmente elevado de plata, pero tengo que correr ese riesgo, estuve metiendo mano en la placa para ver si habia algo mas quemado pero no tuve exito, todos los componentes estan bien y no encontre nada fuera de lo comun:la causa pudo haber sido alguna desvalorizacion en alguno de los IC.. Desde ya muchas gracias por la contestacion !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2013)

Podés proponerle que el pague los materiales , y hay que comprarlos si o si , tienen ese costo y que existe el riesgo que no funcione , en ese caso vos no le cobrarías mano de obra.

Es una opción , el que avisa no traiciona


----------



## HERNAAAN (May 9, 2013)

Jajaja

Muchas gracias por el consejo DOSMETROS, pero si te ofrecen ese trato vos aceptarias? particularmente yo no 

Fuera de broma, agradezco y valoro mucho la respuesta, pero no creo que sea lo adecuado 

Un  grande


----------



## opamp (May 9, 2013)

HERNAAAN, lo probaría con igbt " más pequeñitos y baratitos " ,sólo  para obterner la onda de salida , con 10% de la potencia estaría bién. Si funciona OK me arriesgo y compro los de potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2013)

O hasta algún mosfet no ?


----------



## HERNAAAN (May 9, 2013)

Si, no lo habia pensado por ese lado... muy buena opcion 

muchas gracias por su tiempo muchachos!! 

Cuando haga el experimento les comento como salio...


----------

